# 1964 Det Spl 2" with shrouded barrel



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking for some info on the above described handgun. Verified DOM was 1964, it has a long frame,round butt and a shrouded barrel. I have been unable to get a definite answer from Colt if this was a factory made gun or somebody's gun smithing work. Gun is in excellent shape and I have not seen another one like it. There are a bunch of them with the exposed ejector rods but none I have been able to find like this one...All info appreciated.

Gregg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sounds like a series 3 barrel on your gun, if the gun was infact made in 1964, they had a post 1973 shrouded barrel added to it.


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

If it was an add on, it was professionally done. The wear on the metal is consistent throughout the gun.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if the original was a safe queen, the new barrel would be a good match 9+ years later when it was altered OR it was refinished when it was re-barreled


----------



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely not a reblue.


----------

